# nitrous question



## REDLINEse-r (Jan 28, 2003)

does anyone know what a 33 nitrous and 24 fuel gives me on a single nozzle wet set up?
thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

REDLINEse-r said:


> does anyone know what a 33 nitrous and 24 fuel gives me on a single nozzle wet set up?
> thanks


you have to tell us if that is metric or standard. there is a difference...


----------



## REDLINEse-r (Jan 28, 2003)

what do you mean standard or metric?



Asleep_94_Altima said:


> you have to tell us if that is metric or standard. there is a difference...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

REDLINEse-r said:


> what do you mean standard or metric?


nx uses a metric number for their jetting while nos uses a standard number for theirs. ie; .030 for nos...


----------



## REDLINEse-r (Jan 28, 2003)

humm...interesting. all i know is that i have a nitrous works kit. i assume it is .033 nitrous and .024 fuel.



Asleep_94_Altima said:


> nx uses a metric number for their jetting while nos uses a standard number for theirs. ie; .030 for nos...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

REDLINEse-r said:


> humm...interesting. all i know is that i have a nitrous works kit. i assume it is .033 nitrous and .024 fuel.


ok im at work right now, but i have a link to a page thats exclusively for getting jet sizes and expected power output. when i get home, ill post that link.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> ok im at work right now, but i have a link to a page thats exclusively for getting jet sizes and expected power output. when i get home, ill post that link.


this should help somewhat, http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=87800


----------



## REDLINEse-r (Jan 28, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> this should help somewhat, http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=87800


hey thanks for the link! that was pretty helpful. i'll have to add that link to my "favorites" folder. thanks again!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

REDLINEse-r said:


> hey thanks for the link! that was pretty helpful. i'll have to add that link to my "favorites" folder. thanks again!


no problemo, its what i do.


----------

